# Question on largemouth with bluegill mount??



## Chad2130 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is my first post so hello everyone glad to join!! 

I have a question on a mount that im thinking about. I just want anyones opinions please.

I caught a 7 1/2 pound 23 1/2 inch largemouth last year and i still have it preserved in my freezer. I also caught a 11 1/2 inch blue gill about 3 years ago. Just have pics and measurements for replica. Not sure what the gill weighed, close to a pound.

What does everyone think about me mounting the bass with its mouth open chasing the blue gill? 

I dont know if itd look unproportional since the blue gill is about half the length of the bass. The bass's mouth is huge, still not big enough to fit the gill though. 

I know predator fish will try to eat fish that are to big for them to swallow sometimes but is this to much to look right??

I want honest opinions if im about to spend over 500$ so dont be scared to say itd look stupid lol.Thanks to anyone who will share opinions


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it would look a little funny but thats me. That being said maybe do a scene with the bass and gill and not the fish eating fish pose. Just a thought.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

How about that gill chasing the bass off it's spawning bed?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

IMO displaying TWO extremely large fish like that _together_ would diminish the size impact of both of them. The two fish you described should definitely NOT be mounted together. Just my opinion of course. Those are two_ exceptionally_ large fish for Michigan. Congrats!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Mount then sepreately.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Another factor- I don't care how good the taxi is, no reproduction is as good as a skin mount. Putting the 2 together would be a mistake. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

